# Umgeklappte Papierecke



## felsi (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe, da ich bei einem Stilelement festhänge, welches ich gerne auch beherrschen würde.

Es geht um eine umgeklappte Papierecke (siehe Anhang). Diverse Tutorials (z.B. http://photoshophelp.de/index.php?site=tutorials/fotoeffekte/gebogeneecke ) habe ich schon gefunden, die zielen aber irgendwie auf was anderes ab. Zumindest bekomme ich es nicht so hin, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.

Wäre echt super, wenn ihr da ein paar Tipps für mich hättet.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## ink (10. März 2008)

Moin
Du zeichnest die Ecke mit dem Ankerpunktwerkzeug (Füllerspitze), dann 2x dublizieren.
Die unterste Ebene (schwarze Flächenfarbe und etwas in Richtung Bildmitte verschieben) bearbeitest du mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner, dann darüber
gibst du der Ebene ne weiße Flächenfarbe (und natürlich auch etwas verschieben), dann der obersten dieses dunkle Beige.
Dann markierst du die beigefarbene Ebene mit STRG+Linksklick auf die
Miniaturebenen Ansicht, so das es Selektiert ist (dieser gestrichelte Rand).
Dann per Pinselspitze (am besten auf einer neuen Ebene) weich (geringe Deckkraft)
den Schatten reinmalen.
Zuguterletzt solltest du noch die überstehende Ecke des Papiers wegradieren (also die Ecke die eigentlich umgeklappt ist )
Dann müsstest du es haben.

mfg


----------



## felsi (10. März 2008)

Hallo, danke für deine Hilfe, aber, und es liegt wohl an mir, damit komm ich gar nicht zurecht. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## ink (10. März 2008)

Woran liegt es denn?
Welcher Part?

So schnell wird hier nicht abgegeben


----------



## felsi (10. März 2008)

Von vorne bis hinten.  Also das Prinzip ist mir schon klar, aber zum einen sieht das bei mir am Ende überhaupt nicht so aus wie es soll und zweitens viel zu verpixelt irgendwie.

Ich habe mal meine Ecke (gerade so als Beispiel gemacht) angehängt. Ich mach da jetzt schon seit gestern rum, aber so eine schöne umgeklappte Ecke wie bei meinem Beispiel bekomme ich da einfach nicht rein. Ich habe echt bestimmt schon 20 Tutorials zu dem Thema durchprobiert.


----------



## ink (10. März 2008)

So, arbeite mit verschiedenen Ebenen. (wichtig)
Leg für dein Papier eine neue Ebene an.
Dann arbeitest damit weiter (die neuen Elemente ebenfalls in eigene Ebenen usw)
Hast du das Video-Tut hier schon gemacht?
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/297572-pageflip-abgerundete-ecken.html

Wie sieht denn dein Ergebnis aus?
In der *.psd sind ja nur 3 Flächen und keine Ecke


----------



## felsi (10. März 2008)

Meine Ecke sieht inzwischen so aus. Bin nicht wirklich zufrieden, aber ich denke, ich lasse es erstmal so, oder geht das gar nicht?


----------



## ink (10. März 2008)

Du musst die "gebogenen Ecken" noch etwas abrunden, nicht ganz so stark
weichzeichnen und noch ne Ebene zwischen Schatten und "Rückseite" anlegen
die die weiße Kante beinhaltet. (du weißt was ich mein oder?)
Sonst kommst du dem Original doch ziemlich nah.


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. März 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Tuts zu dem Thema:

http://www.psdtuts.de/photoshop-Tutorials-tutorials_anzeigen-105-page+curl+seite+umblaettern.html

http://veerle.duoh.com/blog/comments/creating_a_page_curl_in_photoshop/


Und noch ein Plugin:

http://av-bros-page-curl.softonic.de/



Alex


----------

